# مبروك بس متأخرة و شوية ملاحظات



## ياسر رشدى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*طبعا الف مبروك على الشكل الجديد لمنتداى المفضل*
*بس ليه ملاحظتان*
*الاولى : اللون الاخضر .. مش عاجبنى خااااااالص .. فاقع جدا .. هناك الوان بهيجه اخرى كان يمكن اختيارها *

*الثانية : الرموز على اليمين .. مثل مشاركة جديدة و لك مشاركة فى الموضوع .. الرسم*
*معقد و غير واضح مثل القديم .. القديم*
*كان يسهل رؤية القلم مثلا و هكذا .. نرجوا*
*اختيار لوجو بسيط و مؤثر*

*وسوف احاول الاشتراك فى المسابقة .. بس الجايزة ايه *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*بس الاخضر عاجبنى  مممممممم
المنتد هينقسم قسمين كل واحدد هيقول اه والتانى يقول لا 
مشمعقول ماى روك هيجرى ورانا عشان يعمل حاجه تعجبنا كلنا بعد ما اتوضع الاستيل من فتره
ومشو فاضل غير كام يوم على السنه الجديدوة كل سنه وحضرتك بخير 
الافضل اننا نتعود وانت كمان على الاستيل لفترة مؤقته وتعلم اماكن الحاجات الا بتريدها اقتباس قلم الا اخره
 دة رأيى
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخ ياسر 
هذا لون شهر الاعياد وبعد فتره هايرجع اللون الطبيعي للمنتدي
كمان اللون الاخضر رمز جميل للحياة والبهجه
واحنا اتعودنا عليه من سنين فاتت واخدنا علي شكله كدا
حاول انت كمان تتالقم بقي زينا
وكل سنه وانت طيب
سلام


----------



## بايبل333 (7 يناير 2012)

> *وسوف احاول الاشتراك فى المسابقة .. بس الجايزة ايه *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
*
​


----------

